# Weekly safety talks and topics.



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Years ago, I had a hotmail email account, and I got a free weekly email that had a suggested safety talk outline. I forget who that email came from, and I've long abandoned that email account. You might search online and come up with something. I think it was called something like "tailboard talk" or something close to that.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Here's something I just found:

http://www.toolboxtopics.com/Construction/Electrical/Electrical Contents.htm


----------



## vida (Feb 21, 2012)

its good you are thinking about it, because you are required to do it minimum of every 10 days for OSHA. Now have fun getting into all the documentation you need to do for them too.


----------



## CanadianBrad (Feb 9, 2012)

Well, we're a pretty small outfit(master, 2 j-men, and myself), and we do a safety talk every morning at the shop. We show up, grab our stuff, strap our boots on, and sit down for a minute to talk about the job we're headed off to do. The company has primarily contracted to this industrial facility for the past 14 years, so everyone knows it pretty well. But before we shove off, we always have a quick chat about where we're going and the hazards there. Takes 15 minutes. This morning, for example, we headed off to the boiler room. So the boss told us "It's 40 degrees(Celsius) in there. Every half hour, pop outside for a minute, get some fresh air." We were tying in 600V cables in some tight spots. Boss says: "It's pretty tight in there, you'll be tempted to pull off your hard hat. Don't. Way too much to crack your head on."

Would be nice to have a more general meeting every week or so, I guess, but it's a pretty good system.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

I started the safety meeting practice by having everyone take a turn at it, even the noobs, then everyone signed the book

seemed to work better than just me droning on.....~CS~


----------

